# Barn Loft Re-model



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like someone thought they were Bo or Luke Duke driving the General Lee NOT lol


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Bo and Luke would be proud of the lift and trajectory achieved here. Not so much on the landing.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They had to be hauling ass....lucky the building was there or they're probably room temp right now....


----------



## chadk66 (Nov 3, 2017)

nice photoshop anyway lol


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I doubt it was a chop, similar one was in news yesterday:
http://www.sanluisobispo.com/news/nation-world/national/article194670934.html


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

It looks like a heck of a flight to be real, but if it is photoshoped somebody spent a lot of time and effort. Tire tracks in the grass, things all tore up on the "ramp", grass and debris on the road, a latter up, etc..


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Go on YouTube and look up flying cars .


----------

